# How many miles do they travel?



## Postie1686 (Apr 23, 2017)

So for my hedgie the Carolina storm wheel = life. I can hear her little feet going all night long! So it got me thinking i wonder how many miles she "travels" in a night. That being said i took the speed/odometer off my bike and fit it to the wheel for the night (dont worry it wireless so no cords she can get at) Any bets on distance traveled in a night?

I also thought this could be a useful tool to see how consistant her exercise habits stay.


----------



## Postie1686 (Apr 23, 2017)

Well day one was 3.1 miles for a 24 hour period! These little guys travel


----------



## Quillys_Mom_Punky (Apr 19, 2017)

Wow - what a great idea to track! I always say we should put an alternator on there and let him generate electricity they run so much!!


----------



## Postie1686 (Apr 23, 2017)

Quillys_Mom_Punky said:


> Wow - what a great idea to track! I always say we should put an alternator on there and let him generate electricity they run so much!!


Its funny you say that! I was kind of thinking the same thing. I am a bit of a tech geek. A lot of my pets cages are all run off solar energy stored into batteries and converted back to a/c 120v if needed. My entire 150 gallon reef tank is all run this way which is awesome as power outages only affect the lights if the power has been out more then 30 minutes it kills the lights to conserve that power. But once when i tested the setup it made it 27 hours before my power cells were spent.


----------

